# Anyone Going



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

TCAT and I are getting ready to go south...maybe floaters...maybe shorter. See how it looks this afternoon.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Tough decision...Do ya hunt or do ya fish.....maybe both! Weather and timing is just right for both. Good luck to you guys.


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got a group going for some Hoo and Swords. It's hard to believe 1-2 for Thrusday. Can't Wait!!

Jeff


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *macala (1/21/2009)*I've got a group going for some Hoo and Swords.


swords in the wintertime huh? let us know how that goes!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

we going to try


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *macala (1/21/2009)*I've got a group going for some Hoo and Swords.
> ...


They don't go anywhere during the winter....being a colder water fish, I bet its an even better time of year to catch them now than it is during the summer. I thinks its just that no one fishes for them during the winter months.


----------



## andyyar (Nov 4, 2007)

Leaving tomorrow morning, just for the day. May go bounce around the rigs between the exxon and the 252's for hoo's, or may end up just grouper fishing. Conflicted right now; i believe those breeder hoo's are on our rigs too, but it would be nice to hear of someone catching them.

ay


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (1/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (1/21/2009)*
> ...


i know that. i just meant i had not heard of anyone sword fishing in quite some time and was eager to see how it would turn out


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (1/21/2009)*
> ...


Of course you knew that! How silly of me to think that the blue water guru didnt know that already.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (1/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *The Blue Hoo (1/21/2009)*
> ...


it's ok; girls make mistakes too.


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Chris Hood (1/21/2009)*
> ...


You really should work on your material Woody....I'm embarassed for you.


----------

